# Why Do Sikh Preachers Expect 100% Community To Be Religious



## kds1980 (Oct 16, 2007)

This thing comes to my mind again and again.that sikh preachers expect 100% sikh community to be religious which is not possible.and if someone is not following sikhi then orthodox sikhs started saying that they are not sikhs
.Gyani sant singh ji maskeen himself said that no community in the world is 100% religious.you cannot expect 100% sikhs to be religious.

One of the biggest reason for non spreading of sikhism was that sikh preachers never tried to spread sikhism in sehajdhari form.they forgot that without sehajdhari there will be no keshdhari and without keshdhari there will be no amritdhari's.One of the main reason of people getting attracked to deras is that they don't impose immidiately their rules and rerstrictions on them.it is only after some time some people start stricktly following dera's.

so all sikh preachers either accept this or just watch decline of sikh community.


----------



## dalsingh (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a sneaking suspicion it is because most of them are pendoos.


----------



## kds1980 (Oct 17, 2007)

dalsingh said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion it is because most of them are pendoos.



i don't think all are pendoos.there are plenty of sikhs living in urban areas of world


----------



## clarkejoey (Oct 17, 2007)

What's a pendoo? Or is that a pendoo-ish question?

Anybody who calls him/herself a "preacher" of his/her faith, always asks for everything. There's no other way to go about it. The more realistic ones will know in their heart that it's impossible, but they might as well ask.

Part of it is often that they have to keep themselves going. It hardly makes sense being a preacher and not giving a 100% example! Of course, for some it's "do as i say, not as i do", but those are easy to spot.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Oct 17, 2007)

who is to judge anyone on their firmness of religion?

and who is to judge anyone's religiousness from their place of living?

amazing grace!


----------



## TGill (Oct 17, 2007)

True Clarkejoey ji ...these guys are pretty easy to spot cos they are not even able to live what they preach !!:down:

- A sikh of true guru always live the lowliest of the low in his/her mann, he doesn't preach 'a truth' but lives THE TRUTH. On the other hand preachers just take advantage of innocent people entangled in their own problems. 

- KDSji you are right and I don't think preachers will ever stop to preach, there are some who preach in the name of stopping the preachers to preach. . The need I think is of people to wake up and be progressive now. I think true religiousness is in enjoying what we do and in doing it with our 100%. Probably thats where one need to be 100%.


----------



## kds1980 (Oct 17, 2007)

> - KDSji you are right and I don't think preachers will ever stop to preach, there are some who preach in the name of stopping the preachers to preach.



I am not saying that sikh preachers should stop preaching.but they should lower there expectations from the followers.

a survey was conducted in india by cnn ibn about religion and the result was like this

http://www.ibnlive.com/news/indians-have-faith-religion-is-nations-mantra/top/32016-3.html

New Delhi: Faith in religion is increasing in India and the educated, urban people are more religious than those living in villages, says a Hindustan Times-CNN-IBN State of the Nation Survey conducted by Centre for the Study of Developing Societies (CSDS).

Four out of every ten Indians believe they are very religious, five think they are also religious but not to a great extent. Only one among ten Indians considers himself or herself to be non-religious.

The survey found that among people of various religious communities* Hindus are the least religious and Sikhs are most religious.* This is not surprising for minority communities tend to be more religious all over the world.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

so according to survey sikhs are most religious community of india much more religious hindu's and even more religious than muslims.so if we compare sikhs with other religions then we are doing much better.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Oct 19, 2007)

<<Faith in religion is increasing in India and the educated, urban people are more religious than those living in villages, says a Hindustan Times-CNN-IBN State of the Nation Survey conducted by Centre for the Study of Developing Societies (CSDS).

Four out of every ten Indians believe they are very religious, five think they are also religious but not to a great extent. Only one among ten Indians considers himself or herself to be non-religious.>>

i take all the surveys witha pinch od salt..

what was their sample size?

there is something called Affirmative Bias and a Self image bias in all surveys wrt self introspection.

i have seen many such surveys being designed by just out of college and wet behind ear journalists and floated to 100 odd people.

are you at anytime going to accept that you are "less religious"

what defines - less or more religious?

anyways..

coming back to the point - we should expect only from ourselves.


----------



## dalsingh (Oct 20, 2007)

kds1980 said:


> i don't think all are pendoos.there are plenty of sikhs living in urban areas of world




Yes but they take the mentality with them.


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 20, 2007)

kds1980 said:


> This thing comes to my mind again and again.that sikh preachers expect 100% sikh community to be religious which is not possible.and if someone is not following sikhi then orthodox sikhs started saying that they are not sikhs
> .Gyani sant singh ji maskeen himself said that no community in the world is 100% religious.you cannot expect 100% sikhs to be religious.
> 
> One of the biggest reason for non spreading of sikhism was that sikh preachers never tried to spread sikhism in sehajdhari form.they forgot that without sehajdhari there will be no keshdhari and without keshdhari there will be no amritdhari's.One of the main reason of people getting attracked to deras is that they don't impose immidiately their rules and rerstrictions on them.it is only after some time some people start stricktly following dera's.
> ...



It is something that perplexes me too.

No other faith exects this. If you do not pray 5 times a day you are still a Muslim.......

There seems to be a cancerous spread of fanaticism in Sikhism spreading in the West particularly.......


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 20, 2007)

dalsingh said:


> Yes but they take the mentality with them.



I disagree Dal....take for example GnSSJ....these people are educated guys (usually all from Keya)....the present guy a Chartered Engineer is the head yet these guys are absolutely fanatical verging on a Sikh type Sharia Law........you could not describe them as pendoo's.


----------



## dalsingh (Oct 20, 2007)

randip singh said:


> I disagree Dal....take for example GnSSJ....these people are educated guys (usually all from Keya)....the present guy a Chartered Engineer is the head yet these guys are absolutely fanatical verging on a Sikh type Sharia Law........you could not describe them as pendoo's.




Randip, when I say pendoo I mean a backward, small minded mentality not just coming from or being associated to a village. As the old saying goes "You can get the pendoo out of the pend but not the pend out of the pendoo!"

Pendooness is not confined to pends either. You can meet people from cities who also have this pendoo mentality. The pendoo mind cannot cope with variance or uncertainty. So it rigidly applies this type of thinking to religion and creates an immutable, solid structure which gives the peanut brain certainty and comfort knowing all is well in the world. Anything that disrupts this image is fiercely attacked, stifled and oppressed, all because the pendoo brain doesn't want to go through the discomfort of having to think. It only likes black and white. Hence pendoos discourage debate which panic them. But don't be mistaken into thinking everyone from a pend is a pendoo thinker...certainly not...but probably most of them are.

You are right though, the youth in the west seem to be getting more narrow minded. But that is probably just a false impression we get from cyberspace. "Out there" all sorts exist but somehow sections of the Internet seem to be dominated by the pendoos.


----------



## drkhalsa (Oct 20, 2007)

> You are right though, the youth in the west seem to be getting more narrow minded. But that is probably just a false impression we get from cyberspace. "Out there" all sorts exist but somehow sections of the Internet seem to be dominated by the pendoos.



Yes this is important to consider here 

Most fanatic people have agenda and strong drive to hit the net and spread their views and this might give wrong impression about their number .


----------



## kds1980 (Oct 21, 2007)

My father told me once that if you are away from your homeland then either you become non practising or you become an orthodox.i guess he is right.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Oct 21, 2007)

dal veerji

the word pendoo smacks of arrogance and to me is a derogatory abusive word based on origin, nothing different from the european americans calling ni***rs to african ameicans

 a mental block is same, whether the person is sophisticated or illiterate...blocks exist...


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Oct 21, 2007)

<<"You can get the pendoo out of the pend but not the pend out of the pendoo!">>

i donot see anything in this saying proving your point...

 this saying simply explains that it is hard to make a person change his lifestyle.

so are you saying that all the fanatics come from pends ?


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 21, 2007)

kdsji

Your father said something really insightful.

My father told me once that if you are away from your homeland then either you become non practising or you become an orthodox.i guess he is right.

 Anthropologists would understand what he said -- because cultural surroundings provide the give and take of practice and behavior in real time. Away from culture, its influence diminishes or we hang onto it for dear life, for fear of forgetting. 

Maybe the real test of human inteligence is to let a new set of cultural realities set in -- like a pudding -- fundamentals of belief and practice remain, but the ways in which they are expressed adapted slowly to the newly created context. _Time honored ingredients prepared in a new pot. _

All immigrants know what your father is saying -- everything is affected from how to cook a favorite family dish to how to get married to how to worship God.


----------



## dalsingh (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't get me wrong guys. My own family roots are from a pend. I was making the point of small mindedness in a joking way. If you read my original post it does say that this type of mentality also exists in the city.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Oct 25, 2007)

a person from pend is a pendoo


----------



## dalsingh (Oct 25, 2007)

You know what I'm getting at guys!!!!  

Don't be such a pendoo

hee hee


----------

